# TSF iOS App



## The Merg (May 26, 2012)

Is the app not available anymore in the U.S.? When I go to the app store and search for it, it doesn't find it. If I find a link to it on the web and use that, when the app store opens up it says that this product is not available in the U.S. app store.

- Merg


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know.

I'll contact the admins about this.


----------



## The Merg (May 26, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Thanks for letting us know.
> 
> I'll contact the admins about this.


No problem. Can you post a follow-up when the issue is corrected?

Thanks,
Merg


----------

